# What are good stores to Buy Scorpions (Southern California)



## Kiru (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay so I want to Expand my scorpion collection (so To speak  ) and I was wondering if anyone knows of any stores that keep a few types.  To be honest I am not completely sure of What I am looking for. I live In Simi Valley and I am willing to drive a ways to get them but I am not having any luck finding places that sell them. 
Also I am thinking of the possibility of getting them shipped here, but this one site said it cost 100$ to ship a Scorpion. Is that true? I Might just have to wait and got a Reptile Show Or a Bug Fair. I was wondering if someone on here knew where I could go to an actually store to look at them, or if there is even a store like that. 
Thanks


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 14, 2010)

Most dealers here ship imverts for between $25-$30. Check the sales section. Lots of stuff for sale.


John


----------



## Kiru (Jul 14, 2010)

Really? That would be great. The First place I looked at said it cost 100$ just for shipping because they are venomous.


----------



## BeakerTheMighty (Jul 16, 2010)

I used to live in North County San Diego. There are a TON of reptile stores in southern California. LLLreptile in S.D. (a couple hour drive) sells scorpions and has a varying selection of a several species a lot of the time.  There are like 5 other reptiles stores I can think of off the top of my head between there and L.A. and I believe others in Riverside that I dunno the names of. Most or all of them probably carry some scorpions, though frequently it's only like Emperors, maybe flat rocks or hairy scorpions. LLL ships for $30 with no minimum order.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jul 16, 2010)

Prehistoric Pets has scorps for sale, too and they're not just emps.  I'm not sure how much the store has changed lately because they've done a lot of remodeling and such, but it's a very large and cool place to check out anyways.  They are located in Fountain Valley and have an enormous collection of reptiles including 2 two-headed snakes they just hatched which is pretty awesome


----------



## SteelBlitz1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello   I live in Encinitas, CA, which is north county San Diego. I got my first Emp a couple of days ago.  I'm not sure of another local store that sells them, but I got this one at Pet Kingdom, which is on Sports Arena Blvd., a couple blocks or so from the Sports Arena itself.  I didn't notice if they had other types than Emp's, since that was what I was after anyways.  They have a lot of cool snakes, lizards, tarantulas, etc also.  http://www.PetKingdom.com.  hope they can hook ya up...


----------



## more_rayne (Jul 20, 2010)

Check out http://www.petcenterusa.net/ Paul is a great guy, and he's local.


----------



## Sunset (Jul 22, 2010)

*stores in cali*

i dont know why petkingdom has a web site, there not selling anything on it.


----------



## beesknees (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Kiru,

I am long gone from the invert hobby, but a few years back I came across a store that I absolutely loved.  It's called Radical Reptiles in Stanton, near Knott's Berry Farm.  They have some rare ones you dont get in most places like h. arizonensis and some other sp. that I cannot remember. 

If they don't have something you can call them!  I once asked them to order a desert hairy and they called me about 3 weeks later when it came in...totally thought they would forget!  

Secondly, you want to check out shows in socal.  Go on kingsnake.com and go to the events tab and search for ones in cali...there you will def. find scorps for sale.  Gluck.


----------

